
The Ransomware Superhero of Normal, Illinois - thecyborganizer
https://www.propublica.org/article/the-ransomware-superhero-of-normal-illinois
======
milofeynman
Great article. I always feel like I'm looking for my niche, and I love it when
I find people who found theirs.

